# Motorhome Facts names



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm interested in all your names and how they came about. I chose gavel because I'm an auctioneer and have raised £300,000 for charity in my spare time getting the MBE last year. How about you?


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, Planetgen is an abbreviation of Planet Generators (my company) I suppose I should change it to Planet Power now but I like Planetgen.
I can also answer Planetgen-al too! lol


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*names*

_*mine is GEOMAR for george and mary*_


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

mine is simply my name Dawnwynne...but I go by Dawn. I'm obviously lacking in imagination!


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

The name I wanted (a shortening of my first name & one I use on another forum) had already been taken on here. I own a dog called Jimmy, therefore a forum name based on him seemed reasonable. Thus, as you will gather, my actual first name isn't Jimmy. However, I have no objection at all to members of the forum continuing to call me Jimmy in reply to any posts of mine.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

My husband picked ours from a list of Cheyenne chief names, goodness knows why cos he never comes on here, I tell him about the ones I think will interest him, or he asks me to find out anything he wants to know :? 
Then when we go anywhere he tells others how good MHF is :!: :!:


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

jacknjill are the names of my dear departed dogs, still very much a miss after 3/4 years.
cheers
peter.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Im Ca short for Catherine, Cavorting and sometimes even Carol (don't ask!)

Greg is the Bog Emptier!

Ca


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

fdhadi = my initials (fdh) followed by my job (adi advanced driving instructor) :wink:


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

mine is because???


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

Mine from the motto seen on an Allegro RV we owned a few years ago (Different spelling)










Regards Pat


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

ruffingitsmoothly said:


> Mine from the motto seen on an Allegro RV we owned a few years ago (Different spelling)
> 
> Regards Pat


Thats cool!


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine is simply my name Paul and where I live Mold (in North Wales)


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

shortened version of my husbands name, just in case I do anything wrong - it's down to him


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Locovan was chosen because there is a lot of Locomotion in our van.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I am another with a lack of imagination to come up with a cool sounding one, so its just my first name and first letter of surname


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I'm trying to remember where I got mine from.


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Well - mine's a bit of a saga 

We bought our first ever motorhome (1993 Autosleeper Clubman GL) in early October last year with a big chunk of my partner's savings. Got my garage to give it the once over & they said it was sound but recommnded that I have a slight blow in the exhaust manifold fixed & had the cam belt changed as we couldn't pin down for certain whether it had been done by a previous owner or not. The insurers also required me to have an imobiliser fitted

So two days after we got it, I put it into the garage for the work to be done.

Garage called me to pick it up a couple of days later - but when I got there, the van wouldn't start  They called the sub-contractor electrician who had fitted the immobiliser and asked me to come back the next day. Called me the next day to say that the electrician said the reason the van wouldn't start was that it had no fuel in it and the fuel gauge was faulty. I assured them there was fuel in it, so they had better look again. Later that day, they got it started and suggested I come over next morning.

I did. It wouldn't start. So they did an exhaustive check of the fuel lines - found what they thought might be a veryt slight leak - replaced the pipe and managed to start it. Called me again to collect.

When I arrived, it wouldn't start.

This went on for the whole week - they'd think they'd fixed it, then, after it had been standing for a few hours it wouldn't start again.

By this time we were both beginning to panic - especially my wife as it was her savings she'd spent and it was a _lot_ more money than she is in the habit of spending. It was a huge relief when the garage, in desperation, insisted that the electrician did anither full check - and discovered that he had knocked off the lead that activates the glow plugs while fitting the immobiliser :-|

So, I picked it up, drove home, no problems. Reversed into my parking place - and saw a stream of engine oil along the drive in front of me 8O There was a slight but steady stream of oil comin from the engine.

It was the absolute horror of that moment that made me put "*Oil-on-the-Road*" as my user name when I joined MHF a few days later.

It is a happy ending though - oil was leaking, apparently form the union where the oil feed pipe joins the turbo charger. The garage re-fitted the pipe - no joy. They re-fitted, one by one, all the gaskets between the turbocharger and the main oil system - no joy. Then they dicovered that the pipe itself was ruptured inside the braided metal sleeving that protects it. Unfortunately, the firm that fitted the turbocharger had gone out of business - but after a bit of Google work I discovered MHF and someone on here was able to put me in touch with their former works manage who now has his own business - my garage sent him the faulty pipe, he made an exact duplicate and we didn't look back 'til the snow came 

The even better news - despite the fact that the only real cock-up at the garage was the outside electrician who knocked the glow plug lead off, they took the view that all the problems were caused at least indirectly by them and have not charged me one penny over an above the bill for the work I put the van in for - not even for parts - so I have a new fuel pipe, new gaskets and a new oil pipe to the turbo at no cost.

Big thanks to MHF too 

Steve


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Mine is a nickname shortened version of my surname, as as a youngster most kids at school couldn't pronouce it. 8O 

Daigneault is French Canadian and can be pronounced as:- 
Dan yo or Dan iel. 

At school it usually became Dag oh, so then everyone called me Dag O as there weren't so many others with that name, compared with Peter, which is my other name . :lol: 

And no it's not pronounced Day Go either!! :twisted:


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

ruffingitsmoothly said:


> Mine from the motto seen on an Allegro RV we owned a few years ago (Different spelling)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me laugh out loud !!!


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

gn gnasher (dog) sc (scooby) loz lauren (daughter)


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

'Hezbez' - nickname for our dearly loved and recently departed cross collie 'Heather'.


----------



## windyspark (Sep 23, 2009)

mine comes from friends calling me windy because i windsurf and spark because i used to be an electrician. Hence windyspark


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Its a long story so I'll not bore you all with it


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

I am slightly dyslexic, (thank heavens for spell checker!), and often make spoonerisms in everyday speech or when quickly reading newspaper headlines or advertisements. They can be quite humorous and I always intend to right them down but never get round to it. 

I do remember however, asking a colleague to hand me a locknut............! 

Regards To All,


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

My name is lins cos its lins van, i do let pete in it as well.lol.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

simply my name is Stephen and we use to show pug dogs :wink: :wink:


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

"Daphne" might have been MY first choice, but some superannuated skimmer beat me to it :evil: :wink:


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Mine is because I didn't finish in the "oggin" although the feathers did come off ... more than once


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, mine looks like I'm scared of technology but actually it's a combination of "Techno" 'cos I've been into computers and gadgets for about 25 years and "phobe" for phobias because I'm a clinical psychologist working with people with phobias (amongst other mental health issues).


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Clianthus is a tropical flower, just like me :roll: :roll: 

My avatar is a photo of one I grew in my garden but with all this "Global Warming" it got too cold for it and it is now a deceased clianthus


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Mine is simply an abbreviation of my work


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Waz
Our first rescue newfoundland dog came with the name wazzle hence waz for me.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Daedalas said:


> Mine is because I didn't finish in the "oggin" although the feathers did come off ... more than once


WAFU??

Perhaps you should have used the feathers from a Bombay Duck :wink:


----------



## weaver6 (Aug 20, 2006)

When I joined this site I was a Harris Tweed weaver and number 6 was my reference number with the main mill in the Isle of Lewis.
I am now retired and currently in Brittany, wishing I had returned to the south of Spain as last winter!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This was a thread starter with the title of comparetheusername.com

*Welcome Internet Peoples*  








------------------









 My name is Frank, cofounder of the Sallytrafic user name 
Where solar system advice and news of our coastal adventures is dispensed

Lately peoples have been mixing me up with Sally Traffic










She's on Radio 2 where she dispenses news
of congestion on M25 and M82 accidents
(I too can give this information: M25 busy, tailbacks on M82)

Solar systems : traffic systems two very different things  

Look again : *Sallytrafic Sally Traffic * 

*Don't even look same* 

*SIMPLES* ​
[align=right:b107f0500c]Apologies to Aleksandr - edited for colour [/align:b107f0500c]


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Names*

I chose iandsm because it means nothing to anyone except me. It's discreet and understated and modest.


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Frank - I'm impressed! - you can advise me about The Solar System??? :wink: 

Steve


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Used to be sng .... simply S and Graham

now there's just Graham ....


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Name*

Quite along explanation so I will continue.
Many years ago when the internet was invented I was attempting to sign up to a website and every variation of my name was apparently taken.
I recalled that also many years ago I was a member of the "Fluid Power Society" , no joke. We attended a lecture by an American who addressed the audience as "Pneumaticians" which of course isn't a proper word is it.
So I tried that and it worked. I have by coincidence been involved with Fluid Power and associated products.

Knockluts:- I think this is fantastic. Our son in law is dyslexic and I can write a list or written instructions and he can't comprehend it at all. I give him the info verbally he writes it down and he is OK but I can't make sense of it. Got his BSC tho and is an excellent Engineer.

Chysanthememum:- I think you are gorgeous as does Val re Gaspipe 

Steve


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

Mine's a tribute to my dad (! didn't guess that, I bet :lol: :lol: :lol: )because I originally found this forum looking for information about my fathers van, when he was diagnosed with cancer the day before he was due to collect it. That was in May 2008. I spent a lot of time travelling up and back to see him that summer, and half way through his chemo I drove him on a trip to south wales. 

We spent a lot of time talking about 'the old days', and laughed a lot, cried a bit too. He's made a splendid recovery, and last september bought himself a smaller van, and gave the 'old' one to me!!!!!!!!!

I love my old Dad, and I love my van!!!!


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Mine is taken from the passion of riding a 1500 gl se Honda Goldwing.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I wanted mine to be frank3 on some other website because both my dad and grandad was called Frank, but it was taken so I tried putting big in front and it was accepted. Bigfrank3


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Mine is because I am a golfer who`s handicap is 11


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I use my name because I have nothing to hide.

Why don,t you?

C.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Might be subject to identity theft Clive. :roll: 

tony


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

philoaks - a combination of my name and hobby

Phil *O*ld *A*nd *K*nackered *S*urfer


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Dooney was chosen because my name is Lorna and most of my childhood I was called Lorna Doone (among other things!)

Lorna


----------



## Mistemina (Jan 6, 2010)

Mistemina is because my name is Martina ,aka Tina. I can be mischievous - not in a spiteful way I hasten to add, so sometimes I may be guilty of a misdemeanour.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I just used a shortened version of my name followed by my initials - short and easy to type!


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,

Iwanted to use my real name norman but it was taken so we use goldi which is the colour of my adria twin, wish i had nt because it sounds a bit poofy.


goodnight

norm.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Gromett because in my first job I was forever running out of grommets and started getting called it. Long before Wallace & .... came out.
Misspelled because the first site I tried to sign up for had it already used in its correct spelling.

Karl


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Frank (Sallytraffic) for the best laugh I've had all day!

Ours is self explanatory - once you've looked at the website!

David, Prew and Connor


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

CliveMott said: *"I use my name because I have nothing to hide."*

When I first joined MHF I tried my full name as one word, like Clive. Would you believe it... There's someone called NormanB. Now that was too close for comfort...

It's a fact though that Sandra and I have 13 nephews and nieces between us, so I plumped for UncleNorm. That made Sandra into AuntieSandra by default.

Apparently, our daughter has also registered... as CousinKatie!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Brownfools said:


> Thanks Frank (Sallytraffic) for the best laugh I've had all day!
> 
> Ours is self explanatory - once you've looked at the website!
> 
> David, Prew and Connor


now I'm left to wonder if adding an extra f was just Cornish humour


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It would be easier if you changed your username, Frank! 

For a chap so adept at winding up a mega dealer, nothing would surprise me 

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Moi?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> It would be easier if you changed your username, Frank!
> 
> For a chap so adept at winding up a mega dealer, nothing would surprise me
> 
> Dave


I think it would be simpler to ask Renault if they could change the spelling on UK imports  You know like Corcorde and Concord


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Morning bob44 and All

WAFU: not on your life I liked base to be where I left it; Crabby


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Well.....My nickname is Badger and was long before I came on here.

My wife gave it to me (the nickname that is) and at one time I did have some "dark bits" in my hair and they formed a stripe.....well with the long hair, the back of my head looked like a badgers ar$e....(ok so does the front)..........so there ya go.....badger it is.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Dux comes from an old nickname, which still survives on my cherished numberplate (wave if you see me!). The Speedy bit is a nostalgic reference to the way I used to drive.


SD


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Because my lucky number is 6.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Mine is our house name :wink: 

It came with the house when we bought it, and since then I have wondered where it came from. 

Next door is called Glenville. The 2 houses were built by sisters and we were told that there is a connection to D-Day, but I can't find it. 

In France St Aubyns is not spelt with a "y" but with an "i". The only spellings I can find with the "y" are on the Isle of Wight and a school on the south coast. Its also the family name of the owners of St Michael's Mount in Cornwall.

Its been my forum name on several sites


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

dodger is a very long standing nickname. 
When I 1st started using the internet I had to choose and id and dodger was already taken. I added the numbers off one of our old vans (148) and kept with that so when Dave started MHF just kept using dodger148


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

My name comes from when I used to race formula 2 stock cars.In the early days I kept on losing backaxles.,almost every meeting,so the mechanics started to call me "backaxle" and it stuck.It has now become a longstanding nickname.

Backaxle.


----------



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

*motorhome facts names*

Thanks one and all for the choices of names I wil pass them on to HMRC,
-only joking! If we put all our outfits together we could have fantastic auction. Where do you suggest? How about The O2 arena/stadium or Buckingham Palace gardens.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

MrPlodd 'cos I used to be (was when I joined) a copper !! :lol: :lol: 


SIMPLES !!!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

An Old school nickname. Still get called it by some long term friends on occasion.

JohnW


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

*Motorhome Facts Names*

I bet none of you can guess how i chose my name?


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Motorhome Facts Names*



skydiver said:


> I bet none of you can guess how i chose my name?


Is it because you hate flying :? :? :lol: ?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Mine is rayrecrok because a lot of years ago we were diving at the Farne Isles Northumberland.
After the dive and on the way back to Sea Houses we went over a perfect shape on the echo sounder of a wreck in a place where nobody had seen one before, it was a perfect size and shape of a wreck on its side.

We kept our mouths shut and four of us organised a secret dive on the unknown wreck in the middle of the following week when nobody would be about.

I found it easily again with the Decca navigator and sonar, put down a shot weight right on the button. We then tossed for the privilege of being the first on the virgin wreck with all its goodies, My dive buddy and I lost the toss so had to boat handle while the other two went in.

Bugger!.

After about 10 mins they surfaced shouting and bawling obscenitys at me.


They had found the wreck, which turned out to be a large wreck shaped rock.... :lol: ..

Hence the name Ray Wreck Rock (rayrecrok) and it took me a good few years and a lot of proper wrecks to live it down :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Mine is Midnight Rambler because I like driving at night and its a Rolling Stones track


----------



## engiear (Jul 31, 2009)

*My name was meant to be Enginear*

my name was supossed to be Enginear cos I was one. Trouble is I can read but not write.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I use cliffyp because my name is Alan


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I chose 1946 because it is Roger's year of birth :lol: 
NOT mine ! I'll keep that a secret.

Maddie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We are on page No8 now, and still can't remember how ours came about. :lol: 

J & R.

P.S. We would love to get a hold of the Reg No JAR 1957, but we don't suppose it even exists. :?


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

For my evening job I used to be a tutor at an adult community college (acc), during the day I ran an IT training unit (talk about coals to Newcastle!!)

Bill


----------



## compassavantgarde (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Motorhome Facts Names*

Hi,my name when I first joined was kev2005.This because I had just retired in 2005.When I went to use it elsewhere it had been taken.I tried several other names and the same result.Looking for inspiration I had just bought a Compassavantgarde and thought I will try that.The rest is history and when I subscribed I changed it here.The only thing is ,it is such a long name to type each time.Kevin


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

When I first started using Ebay years ago I had to think of a name, at the time the only one I could think of was Javea where my holiday home is plus the postcode. Stuck with it when I joined MHF. Just shows I have no imagination!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When I first started using the internet I used the name Herbie, but a lot of people thought I used or sold.. err...'stuff! So I changed it to Jayd, a play on my initials. A lot of users then thought i was female and I used to get propositioned almost on a daily basis 8O Some right wowsers too!! :lol:

So I started to think of summat different and named myself after the car I had at the time - a Mitsubishi *Spacerunner*. Could have been worse, might have called meself Mitsi!! :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

philoaks said:


> philoaks - a combination of my name and hobby
> 
> Phil *O*ld *A*nd *K*nackered *S*urfer


I like tha Phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Moi?


Ha ha! No. Honestly. I meant Brownhills 

Dave


----------



## navigator (Aug 31, 2006)

Navigator - Because I navigate in historic motorsport event, car rallies and table top rallies etc


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We must be the saddest people on MHF.

I am called Andrew and my wife is called Shirley so our handle is Andrew and Shirley.

Originally we were AJPITFC, AJP being my initials and ITFC being my beloved Ipswich Town FC.

But when we met Lady J she was not impressed with AJPITFC so we changed.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe a clue here?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

AndrewandShirley said:


> We must be the saddest people on MHF.


You obviously haven't read our contribution to the thread. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Mines my plate also and my nickname, so when i had the chance to but it i did


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

mine is my 3 initials, and 1uk, because uk is number1,,rule britania


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

brens was given to me as a nickname by our South African rugby friends who shorten everything, it was too difficult for them to use the two syllables in Brenda ! 
I only type it with a "little b" because that was my name when I was little !

Jockandrita my uncle in Sussex has JAR 11 reg plate had it since the 1950's.


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Motorhome Facts Names*



jimmyd0g said:


> skydiver said:
> 
> 
> > I bet none of you can guess how i chose my name?
> ...


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Another pair with no imagination  

But I did want to see how many people called him Dandy, especially as he looks like he definitely ate all the pies :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mandy

ps. I look like I could have helped him a bit!!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I just happen to be a rather rotund tuba player (for the sake of this thread only :wink: )


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm daft or mad, quite poss both :wink:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Mine metamorphosed from coliewobles, afraid I have my dad to blame. My wife did the rest  but I still love her.

Wobby


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Named after a sailing dinghy that I sailed in the '70's which was named after a not very well known group. Coincidentally, one member on here used to play drums for them.

It was a second choice as my first - which has been my nickname ever since I left school - was not permitted due to the fact that it had punctuation.

G.O'Rilla .................


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have had this name for a very long time now. More of less all my life.. :roll: 
Most of my 450 online acquaintances can always remember my name and therefore my e-mail address when their systems crash or get lost.
So I am usually the one they call or send an e-mail as and when they are back up and running again.

I dare not change. :idea: 

Ray.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I create enough confusion; an alter ego or nom de plume would only add to it.

As to online identity theft, there has been more than one person who, in declaring their pride in protecting their identity on MHF, have motivated me to present them with a short factual dit on who they are.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I thought peedee was better than peed


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

My name derives from the Swahili language meaning "Man of Big parts" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

No not really :arrow: Mobile holidays,mobile :arrow: Telephone & those adverts for moblee the Mobile phone :roll :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Am not 100% sure but I think it stems from when I first used AOL at least 12 years ago and they suggested names and this was one of them. Naf I know its too long. But hey am stuck with it now. Show's how popular it is no bugger else uses it!

Greeny :lol:

PS my fave is dragabed it makes me laugh everytime I see it!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Fatalhud 
Fat Alan Hudson, Harsh but true    

Alan H


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> Fatalhud
> Fat Alan Hudson, Harsh but true
> 
> Alan H


At least you are honest. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Son used to race Karts, so I was the Kartman, simples.
Races a Peugeot 205 now but I ain`t changing.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

*Motorhome facts names*

I got mine aged thirteen, sat next to a kid at school who's father ran a frozen food outlet. My surname is speers, because his father sold broccoli speers I got the nick name brockley, this was shortened to brock. I just thank my lucky stars it wasn't asparagus, heaven knows what that might have been shortened to!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Beats Britney then :lol: :lol:


----------



## gigalo (Jan 17, 2009)

My husband chose ours as he said he always wanted to be a gigalo


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Baldybazza - from the follically challenged nature of my cranium and bazza from the name of Barrie.
Simples


----------



## flyman (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, I like me fishing, "trout anyone"


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ours is kinda self explanatory really :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Although did get rid of gavin for a while as he rarely comes on here and became sunnyscot. It just didn't feel right so changed back.
Oh do have another name usually just for christmas which is quizmisscarol, forgot to use it this year though. Think was DABs who coined the phrase or could have been greenie :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yawn - really boring - my initials and the year I joined MHF !! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Well need i say any more, Happycampers we are.


----------



## Rocknroll (May 16, 2008)

This is my first post so it's by way of an introduction, this is the first time I have posted anything on the internet so I hope it turns out right.

Hubby and I were born and brought up in Liverpool where from 1963 to 1971 he played in local bands, then he joined a local band a few years ago when he retired so rock and roll has always been a big part of our lives.

Now we have got the van that really is the biz. Rock on.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome Rocknroll....I'm sure you'll love the website and you've done terrific so far!


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

welcome rocknroll!!

if you post a message in the intro folder, these friendly folks will welcome you with open arms, - you might get overlooked in here!!


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

catzontour because......


----------



## dpal3 (Jun 29, 2009)

dpal3 is short for david palfrey


----------



## royaloak (Feb 16, 2008)

Hic,


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Mine is the name of the French village, where we have a house.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

My names Laurence and I'm not as thin as I was


----------



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

*names*

mine is DIGBYWOLF. MY NICKNAME AT SCHOOL IN THE 50`s WAS DIGBY I TRIED TO REGISTER THIS NAME BUT WAS REGECTED SO I REMEMBER A GAME SHOW HOST ON T.V. IN THE LATE 50`s CALLED DIGBY WOLF SO THERE IT IS! !
dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Many years ago when the old CB Radio's were being sold in the UK I used to be an avid reader of western paperbacks, The one I was reading at the time I got my first CB radio was something to do with a "Saddle Tramp" for those of you that haven't read westerns that is a nickname for a cowboy who travels a lot.

The name has stuck ever since and I am still on CB and still called "Saddle Tramp" so it just made sense to use it on here.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

BJT because I'm a grumpy old man (according to SWMBO and nr2 daughter) who bunged his intitals in as it was the first thing I thought of!!
Have had plenty of nicknames over the years, most of them from construction sites so not suitable for the genteel folk of MHF.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

BJT said:


> BJT because I'm a grumpy old man (according to SWMBO and nr2 daughter) who bunged his intitals in as it was the first thing I thought of!!
> Have had plenty of nicknames over the years, most of them from construction sites so not suitable for the genteel folk of MHF.


Now I am Really curious, What does the T stand for 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Surname associated with Welsh people, but I am Hampshire born and bred with parents from the east end of London. 
Just to confuse things further, my wife hails originally from Preston, but our two daughters were both born on South Uist!


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Its my musical Alias 8) see Rocles


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Mrs W because.... it was my name on another forum. My daughter calls herself "the Wench" on the same forum (her fiance calls her this!) so many presumed as I was her mum I was Mrs W(ench), but in honesty it is the first initial of my surname!! Used over there and used here!


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Dora. because as a little girl my big sister kept calling me Debbie Dora, then came Dora the explorer so it seemed fitting.

Debbie


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

How boring Nora+Neil.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

I know, but thats how things are sometimes


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

This topic was raised last year.

My name is easy, SWMBO says I'm even more stupid than the village idiot, but out done by those in Westminster, however, I could definitely represent the county in the idiot stakes.

I have thought about standing for parliament to be able to be GBidiot, but I'm not that daft.


----------

